# What's your favorite protein conditioner?



## gn1g (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi ladies, I would like to know your favorite protein conditioner.   If you use a protein conditioner that is not listed please let us know. The poll only allowed for 10 choices.  

I am constantly in need of protein for my hairline.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 1, 2006)

My fave is Aubrey Organics GPB


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jul 1, 2006)

mane n' tail conditioner.  also love infusium


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 1, 2006)

It's all about Mayonnaise from the fridge!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 1, 2006)

I voted Motions CPR.  It's the only one I use now.  I've never tried any of the others on the list.  I also use Ion Rebuilder and Nutress Hair protein packs (I used this one through my transition).


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 1, 2006)

LeKair Cholesterol Plus mixed with a ORS Replenishing Pak.


----------



## shiningstar84 (Jul 1, 2006)

alexstin said:
			
		

> My fave is Aubrey Organics GPB



my fave as well


----------



## rosalindb (Jul 1, 2006)

Aubrey Organics GPB


----------



## MizaniMami (Jul 1, 2006)

Aveda Damage Remedy treatment
Nexxus Keraphix


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 1, 2006)

I chose CPR cuz thats the only one off the list Ive used regurlarly in my life 

As of today I love MnT conditioner as well


----------



## ariesluv (Jul 1, 2006)

hmm....Deep Brilliance recon


----------



## CICI24 (Jul 1, 2006)

Motions oil moisturizing protein conditioner


----------



## LABETT (Jul 1, 2006)

ORS Hair  Mayo
Aubrey's  GBP


----------



## Honi (Jul 2, 2006)

AO GPB my all time fav.


----------



## Hardwksister (Jul 2, 2006)

AO GPB - just started using this and i luv it.


----------



## CynamonKis (Jul 2, 2006)

I voted for Dudley's DRC because it really was a "miracle treatment" for me & restored my hair to health in 2003 after a devastating salon stylist's chemical mistake that made my hair fall out.  I learned about Dudley's DRC on this board, and gave myself weekly or bi-weekly treatments (followed by Tropical Avocado) until my hair stopped falling out, and my hair was restored without having to do a "big chop".  I alternated Dudley's  DRC with carrot oil hot oil treatments.  Dudley's is expensive but it worked better than all of the products I tried, including Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair, Salerm, and Motions CPR (which I thought was totally ineffective during this time of need, by the way).

I wonder why Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair was omitted from the poll--I use it once every six weeks in my six-week regiment when protein conditioner is called for.  I think it is more of a protein treatment than the Aphogee 2 Min. Reconstructor, which was included in the poll.  I use both products in my six-week conditioning regiment, now that my hair is healthy.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 2, 2006)

Honi said:
			
		

> AO GPB my all time fav.


 
when I was all natural this was the best con for my hair.


----------



## jrae (Jul 2, 2006)

I love mayonnaise (Best Foods/Hellman's) or Aubrey's GPB.

I'm gonna try raw eggs at my next wash.


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 2, 2006)

MNT
Aveda DR Treatment
Elucence EMR


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 2, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> It's all about Mayonnaise from the fridge!


 

how do use the mayo? does it leave your hair with a funny smell or do your leave-ins cover it up?


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi  ladies,

How are you using AO GPB? 

thanks in advance


----------



## sweetascocoa (Jul 2, 2006)

i chose joico.


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jul 2, 2006)

Dudley's DRC 28 is not a conditioner, but a strengthening treatment like the Aphogee treatment and Nexxus Emergencee.  All very good, but zero conditioning properties. 

Dudley's Hair Rebuilder is very good.  It's protein and softening.  It detangles nicely, also.  I use it between treatments.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 2, 2006)

Well,

I have a couple favorite protein conditioners.  I follow Carolyn Gray book "Black Woman's Guide to Beautiful and Healthy Hair in 6 Weeks" and in her book she has different protein conditioners to use for each week.  I use as Carolyn Gray recommends:  Aphogee 2 min keratin reconstructure, motions cpr, aubrey organics gpb conditioner, fantasia anti-breakage creme, and ors hair mayonaise.  I bought this book around the time I joined this board and it has helped me achieve healthy hair and acquire length.


----------



## londa70 (Jul 2, 2006)

I *love *Aubrey's GPB as well. My hair does not like heavy protein. The Gpb is mild, yet I can tell/feel thay my hair is stronger after each use.  I use it once a month. It's the only protein I use.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Jul 2, 2006)

I wish I could choose just one, but there are so many good ones out there.  

I think Aphogee is the best strong protein for my hair.  I rotate: GPB, Joico, ORS Replen Paks, Motions Silk and I just tried ORS Mayo today.  Sometimes my results with Joico and GPB aren't that great, so I switch up.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 3, 2006)

Dudley's DRC 28 baby!!! it's extremely potent (and expensive) stuff. i love it!!


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jul 3, 2006)

*AO GPB convert! *


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 3, 2006)

ORS Hair mayo and the replenishing pacs.....leaves my hair soft and manageable but still strengthens my hair


----------



## Syrah (Jul 5, 2006)

None of the above.

Formula's by Ecoly Tri Wheat Reconstructor.  

Yummmmmmy.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 5, 2006)

tishee said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> How are you using AO GPB?
> 
> thanks in advance


 
My hair loved this conditioner as a natural.  I would wash my hair and then apply it to my wet hair leave it on for about 10 minutes rinse it off.  My hair would come out super soft, shiney, smelling good and healthier.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 5, 2006)

I am not really that impressed with the Joico,  Now I am trying to make a decision between the dudley's 28 and the Pentraitt.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 5, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> My hair loved this conditioner as a natural. I would wash my hair and then apply it to my wet hair leave it on for about 10 minutes rinse it off. My hair would come out super soft, shiney, smelling good and healthier.


 
thanks gn1g! I am going to pick up a bottle along with honeysuckle rose conditioner.


----------



## kbody4 (Jul 5, 2006)

I voted for Aphogee 2 minute Keratin Recon.  It's very gentle on my hair and minimizes breakage


----------



## HWAY (Jul 6, 2006)

I like using Aubrey's GPB before washing and BBD Stretch Creme (reaaly a reconstructor). My hair seems to like that combo.


----------



## mstasha (Jul 6, 2006)

I love Aubrey Organics GPB and Aphogee because they leave my hair soooo soft. 
My hair really hates protein conditioners and treatments !!!!!!

I have tried the nexxus one and it was ok to. 
The avocado and ORS Mayo did nothing, I lost so much hair after using these and my hair was dry and unmanageable. had to rewash with both.


----------



## sweetpineapple (Jul 6, 2006)

Aubrey Organics GPB


----------



## cocowhite (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry, but I don't use any of those that are up there, but mines is MNT original conditioner.


----------



## sugaplum (Jul 13, 2006)

Joico K-Pak all the way.


----------



## Synthia (Jul 16, 2006)

My first favorite is Ultra Sheen Duo Tex. It has collagen and leaves my hair bouncy and full of body, in addition to strong. 

MY second fav is Mega Tek. The second ingredient is keratin. It makes the hair really strong.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 16, 2006)

HWAY said:
			
		

> I like using Aubrey's GPB before washing and BBD Stretch Creme (reaaly a reconstructor). My hair seems to like that combo.


 
hi HWAY,

do you mind telling me how exactly you use the BBD stretch? Do you use this with heat or without? With either way how long do you let it remain on your hair? After the GPB do you wash w/poo then deep condition with the BBD stretch?

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 26, 2006)

I use my Nexxus Emergencee every 2 weeks.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 20, 2006)

Synthia said:
			
		

> My first favorite is Ultra Sheen Duo Tex. It has collagen and leaves my hair bouncy and full of body, in addition to strong.
> 
> MY second fav is Mega Tek. The second ingredient is keratin. It makes the hair really strong.


 
Duo Tex is all the rave these days.  . . sigh  I'm on my way to Sallys as soon as the store opens.  :2 bottles please:


----------



## Synthia (Aug 20, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Duo Tex is all the rave these days. . . sigh I'm on my way to Sallys as soon as the store opens. :2 bottles please:



Girl, you won't need 2 bottles, that one big 33.8 oz one  will last you a year (especially if you spray instead of pour).


----------



## gn1g (Aug 20, 2006)

Synthia, I went to 1 sallys and they were sold out, I had her to call two other stores and they were sold out, I ended up going to the Koreans (arrrrgh) and they only had one bottle for 3.99.  I was going to get two bottles one for me and one for my sister.


----------



## Synthia (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn. A year ago there was very little hype on this board or anywhere else for Duo Tex (I know because I Googled). Now, the whole world is raiding the shelves. Guess I'd better stock up too.


----------



## CynamonKis (Aug 25, 2006)

I hear that CaribeanDiva - that DRC 28 is very potent the best protein treatment I have ever used,  and darned it IS expensive ($47) but well worth it!

OnceUponATime, thanks for breaking down the diff btwn protein treatments vs. conditioners.  When I use DRC-28 I always follow with a conditioner, like Tropical Avocado.  Or Elucense conditioner.

TSmith, I am so glad to hear of someone else using Carolyn Gray, I have been using her regiment for years, with my own modifications, following her old book and slowly phasing in the new products from her new book



			
				caribeandiva said:
			
		

> Dudley's DRC 28 baby!!! it's extremely potent (and expensive) stuff. i love it!!


----------



## curlyj (Aug 29, 2006)

My favorite is a cheapy but goody...*Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum*....And of course MNT Original(not sure why I ever stopped using this)


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive changed my mind...

Aussie 3 minute reconstructor 

Its so thick and effective


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 14, 2006)

Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Recon.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Nov 14, 2006)

Eggs and mayo!  And Den1 your hair is literally blinding.  What do you use to get such shine?  My eyes watered!


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 14, 2006)

Nexxuss Emergencee


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 14, 2006)

Lately, I've been using Aphogee 2 min. recon. but I do have a bottle of Aubrey's GPB waiting in the wings.


----------



## adw425 (Nov 15, 2006)

Duo Tex for a harder protein...I've used it for years and it is great.

Cabellina del Caballos mane and tail conditioner...it has keratin and collagen (I think) panthenol and horsetail and is also very moisturizing.  I get it at Walmart, but I cannot find it at two of the Wal-marts I used to get it from any longer.  The lady at the Kennesaw Wal-mart walked me over to the Mane and Tail and told me it was just like it, but I am a former Mane and Tail user and Cabellina is far superior to Mane and Tail in my opinion and on my hair.  

The last couple of weeks on Tuesday evening, I have mixed an egg with Africa's Best Organics mayonnaise for a CO wash and my hair loves it.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 15, 2006)

I voted for Aphogee 2 min Keratin Reconstructor Conditioner.  But I also like Ultra Sheen Duo Tex.  The latter I just follow up with either the Keratin Reconstructor Conditioner (because it moisturizes my hair) or I follow up with Silk Elements Moisturising Conditioner. I recently put my Aphogee for Damaged Hair away in my closet for a while becasue I like Duo Tex.  It does the same thing, you just don't go through having to sit under the dryer, let it get hard, the mess, and the smell.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sebastian Laminates Masque Reconstruction Treatment -  I love this product, I'm actually off to buy some more


----------



## Barbara (Jan 22, 2007)

Aubrey Organics GPB and Infusion 23 Leave in Treatment (original formula)


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 23, 2007)

my conditioner is not listed, I use Cathy Howse's UBH deep conditioner and I use this as my regular maintenance product. I use it with every wash (2x per week). I love this conditioner and if I am post relaxer then I follow with a rinse out conditioner for slip.  I have ORS replenishing pak deep con. but am waiting to use that when I get my ORS no lye relaxer this Friday.


----------



## Nanyanika (Jan 23, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Eggs and mayo!  And Den1 your hair is literally blinding.  What do you use to get such shine?  My eyes watered!


Hi StrawberryQueen, thanks for the compliment, I use olive oil/coconut oil mix and keracare products.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 23, 2007)

Aubrey Organics GPB (nice and mild)


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 23, 2007)

I like anything with Wheat Protein in it!


----------



## The Girl (Jan 23, 2007)

anky said:
			
		

> It's all about Mayonnaise from the fridge!


I keep forgetting about this


----------



## The Girl (Jan 23, 2007)

SweetCaramel1 said:
			
		

> mane n' tail conditioner.  also love infusium


Oh yeah I like Infusium, even though I voted for KPac


----------



## Guyaneek (Jan 23, 2007)

I love Nexxus Emergencee.  I didn't even realize that Salerm 21 is a protein conditioner!  Where have I been


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 24, 2007)

*Lekair Cholesterol Plus & Mane 'n Tail Condish.*


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 24, 2007)

Nexxus Keraphix is my fave but Joico K-Pak is a close second.


----------



## gracefulee (Jan 24, 2007)

I also use Nexxus Keraphix from time to time.


----------



## moniquekirk (Mar 12, 2007)

I love motions CPR! It is awesome and leaves my hair feeling so great! 

http://public.fotki.com/moniquekirk


----------



## Lavendar (Mar 12, 2007)

rosalindb said:
			
		

> Aubrey Organics GPB


 
Ditto that...mixed with UBH and peppermint EO...awesome!


----------



## princessdi (Mar 12, 2007)

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> I voted Motions CPR. It's the only one I use now. I've never tried any of the others on the list. I also use Ion Rebuilder and Nutress Hair protein packs (I used this one through my transition).


 
Where do you buy Motions CPR?  Can it be purchased online?


----------



## toyztoy (Mar 25, 2007)

1st choice DRC-28, although APHOGHEE 2 min keratin sold me (My hairdresser used it on me on fri.)


----------



## toyztoy (Mar 25, 2007)

I know in Ohio you can buy it at Walmart or any hair store... 


			
				princessdi said:
			
		

> Where do you buy Motions CPR? Can it be purchased online?


----------



## thiccknlong (Mar 25, 2007)

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> I voted Motions CPR. It's the only one I use now. I've never tried any of the others on the list. I also use Ion Rebuilder and Nutress Hair protein packs (I used this one through my transition).


 
I've noticed all those you mentioned are detangling, is that the reason you chose them ? 

And are you natural ? B/c if so, you can probably affort the luxury of a light protein as opposed to me who's relaxed and need a stronger protein.


----------



## Missi (Mar 25, 2007)

rosalindb said:
			
		

> Aubrey Organics GPB


 
Me too and UBH


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 25, 2007)

I voted Motions CPR. That is the only conditioner that I have used from the list. I really like this conditioner and always come back to after trying something new. I have also tried Aubrey Organics GPB and I like that as well.


----------



## leleepop (Mar 25, 2007)

Queen Helene cholestorol


----------



## malibu4590 (Mar 26, 2007)

I voted other Dominican product...I just started using the Miss Key 10 en 1 conditioner and it really agrees with my hair (more so when I'm 8 weeks post or more. My hair stays soft for the entire week until its time for another shampoo). I'm really liking Nexxus Keraphix and Aussie 3-minute Miracle though. Those two are my absolute favorites but the Miss Key is close.


----------



## MissScarlett (Mar 26, 2007)

Infusium 21, isn't that a protein conditioner?


----------



## gn1g (Mar 29, 2007)

Synthia said:
			
		

> My first favorite is Ultra Sheen Duo Tex. It has collagen and leaves my hair bouncy and full of body, in addition to strong.
> 
> MY second fav is Mega Tek. The second ingredient is keratin. It makes the hair really strong.


 
Synthia, where can I get Mega Tek?  Sounds alot like Joico.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 31, 2007)

MissScarlett said:
			
		

> Infusium 21, isn't that a protein conditioner?




Yes, it is a protein conditioner, but I use it as a detangler.  Actually it's a leave-in treatment.


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 31, 2007)

my avocado treat


----------



## Ayeshia (Mar 31, 2007)

I tried the Apgohee 2 minute joint and I really like it. I apply it to my hair everyother week for about 5-6 minutes and it seems to strengthen my hair. I have also used ORS hair Mayo, replenshing pac, and GPB <--- I rotate with this one because of the smell  and Ive gotten great results with those too. But since the Apoghee is more budget friendlier than the others that I mentioned, Ill stick to that for awhile.


----------



## A_Christian (Apr 21, 2007)

Affirm 5 in 1, It works very well on my hair texture and it strengthens without making my hair tooooo hard.


----------



## RubyWoo (Apr 21, 2007)

My new fav is Aphogee Intensive 2 min Keratin Reconstructor! My always hair feels so strong after using it.  My second fav is Motions CPR Protien Reconstructor.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 22, 2007)

A_Christian said:
			
		

> Affirm 5 in 1, It works very well on my hair texture and it strengthens without making my hair tooooo hard.



I don't think Decca moisturizing conditioner can be bought in a beauty supply store.  Did you order it online?  It must be expensive, because the website doesn't list the price.

Now I'm using Motions CPR as a deep conditioner.


----------



## A_Christian (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Barbara  I bought my Decca products from a Salon in my hometown. I think the Deep Conditioner was around $ 13 or so. I live in another state but the lady I bought it from said she's willing to ship products that she has in stock. The Salon is "Dina's of Hyde Park" ask for Dawn. The salon number is (513) 321-3424.  Additionally, you can order from the website: www.deccaplus.com If you go to the "order" section of the site  the prices should be listed there.


----------



## changedlife (Apr 22, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> My fave is Aubrey Organics GPB


 
same here


----------



## Missi (May 23, 2007)

rosalindb said:
			
		

> Aubrey Organics GPB


 
dido and UBH Deep Conditioner


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 27, 2007)

I like

Aubreys GPB
Motions CPR, and motions silk protein conditioner 
For heavy duty treatments, Duo tex


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 27, 2007)

Hey gang.... mine isnt on the list but I love Mega Tek Rebuilder ..Im a new recrutee  its wonderful and it dosent leave my hair stiff I use it weekly with my deep conditioner and I use a tiny bit as a leave-in too sometimes and the smell is amazing like pina colada  ....


----------



## Mom23 (May 28, 2007)

Aubrey Organics GPB
Nexxus Keraphix


----------



## Andrea' (May 28, 2007)

I LOVE Motions CPR


----------



## netnet26 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well for me I can only vouch for what I den tried...so for me I am in love w/ ORS Replenishing Paks.....who knows what the future holds though.
______________
4a Relaxed/Thin/Fine/Color Treated
Currently: APL (Reached 8/07) 
2nd Goal: BSL (3/08)
Ult. Goal: Wl ( ummm man aint no tellin..)


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a few favs. 

Nexxus Emergencee
Joico Kpak reconstructor
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 6, 2007)

I voted for 

Joico KPak (favorite right now)
Nexxus Emergencee
(still favorite when something stronger is needed. I was using this before I started using the Joico. I have not used the Joico longer than the Emergencee so I am on the fence if I am going to leave the Emergencee in the Rotation, because Joico seems to be doing the trick)
Nexxus Keraphix 
Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor

I like all of these proteins.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Dec 7, 2007)

Dudley's DRC is my favorite right now.


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 7, 2007)

I like the Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor a lot (but it's the only reconstructor I've ever tried).  It leaves my hair feeling soft, yet strong.  And I like the smell.


----------



## mrsbookworm (Dec 7, 2007)

My fave, Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment (or the Restructuring Conditioner), is not listed.  My runner-up fave would be Affirm FiberGuard Sustenance (not listed either).  If I had to pick one from the list, I'd pick Nexus Emergencee.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 9, 2007)

A_Christian said:


> Hi Barbara  I bought my Decca products from a Salon in my hometown. I think the Deep Conditioner was around $ 13 or so. I live in another state but the lady I bought it from said she's willing to ship products that she has in stock. The Salon is "Dina's of Hyde Park" ask for Dawn. The salon number is (513) 321-3424.  Additionally, you can order from the website: www.deccaplus.com If you go to the "order" section of the site  the prices should be listed there.




Thanks for the information.  They have natural ingredients, so I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the Aphogee!

Despite using a ton of other Keracare products, I have never tried the 5 n 1.  How is it?


----------



## sareca (Dec 9, 2007)

I voted Emergencee a long time ago, but I wouldn't touch that stuff with a 10-ft pole now.  I use Silcon Mix, Aveda DR treatment, IC 1 minute reconstructor, megatek, or style one.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Dec 9, 2007)

ION made into the Cathy Howse conditioner.

Tebby


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 27, 2007)

From the list I would say Motions CPR. It's light and does the job. My absolute favourite is Jheri Redding Natural Protein.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 28, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> From the list I would say Motions CPR. It's light and does the job. My absolute favourite is *Jheri Redding Natural Protein.**[/*quote]
> 
> I was JUST going to ask about this stuff!!!!!!
> How does it work for you?
> ...


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 28, 2007)

Bumping for an answer about Jherri Redding Protein Conditioner!


----------



## nappity (Dec 29, 2007)

Cant vote- But the smelly Aphogee-Yup that one
Does the trick!
Whips this hair into serious shape!


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 30, 2007)

HoneyA said:


> From the list I would say Motions CPR. It's light and does the job. *My absolute favourite is Jheri Redding Natural Protein.*



ITA!  This 'stinky' stuff ROCKS! Silky smooth hair and less hair in comb AND drain.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 30, 2007)

ladybeesrch said:


> HoneyA said:
> 
> 
> > From the list I would say Motions CPR. It's light and does the job. My absolute favourite is *Jheri Redding Natural Protein.**[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## aloof one (Dec 30, 2007)

anky said:


> It's all about Mayonnaise from the fridge!



ooh real mayonnaise from Kraft is the bomb! Stops breakage faster than Motions CPR or anything else for that matter!  Now if I could just get past the smell and me not having enough for sandwiches all the time


----------



## aloof one (Dec 30, 2007)

But I have to ask... why is ION not on the list?
Am I the only ION fan here? i am talking about the Effective Care Treatment in particular.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 24, 2008)

Kraft Mayo is a beast
Miss Key 10 en 1 is a beast
UBH is a beast... I like the tingle but it's a bit runny
and my guilty pleasure Silicon Mix b/c it has mineral oil


----------



## BreZn (Jan 24, 2008)

Nexxus Keraphix
Aveda D R Trmt
ApHOGEE Intensive Keratin Reconstructor


----------



## MiWay (Jan 25, 2008)

Aubrey Organics GPB...LOVE IT!


----------



## Puddles (Jan 25, 2008)

Synthia said:


> My first favorite is Ultra Sheen Duo Tex. It has collagen and leaves my hair bouncy and full of body, in addition to strong.
> 
> MY second fav is Mega Tek. The second ingredient is keratin. It makes the hair really strong.



*Where do you buy the Mega Tek from?*


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 16, 2008)

I plan on using Kraft mayo as my protein conditioner....it worked great for me this past weekend .


----------



## betteron2day (Feb 16, 2008)

how long do you leave the mayo in your hair? do you sit under the dryer? I know if i add egg that makes it a hard protein treatment right?


----------



## Barbara (Feb 16, 2008)

al00fone said:


> ooh real mayonnaise from Kraft is the bomb! Stops breakage faster than Motions CPR or anything else for that matter!  Now if I could just get past the smell and me not having enough for sandwiches all the time



It made my hair hard.


----------



## aloof one (Feb 16, 2008)

I voted Aphogee but it has long since been replaced with:

ion Effective Care Treatment (from Sallys)


----------



## sunnee382 (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought Jheri Redding's Natural Protein yesterday.  Whoever suggested this...thank you!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 17, 2008)

sunnee382 said:


> I bought *Jheri Redding's Natural Protein* yesterday. Whoever suggested this...thank you!!!!


 
I have always wanted to try this but never got around to trying it. May I ask how exactly you used it and what effect it had on your hair?

tia,
tishee


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Right now, Paul Mitchell Super Strong mixed with Molasses and Safflower oil and Wheat Germ Oil.
*


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 17, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Right now,* Paul Mitchell Super Strong mixed with Molasses and Safflower oil and Wheat Germ Oil*.*


 

wow, now this sounds like a yummy hair treat!


----------



## ynggftd&mxd (Feb 17, 2008)

what happened to Mane N Tail?!?! Wooo, that condish is POWERFUL. 
another plus: it's super detangling!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 17, 2008)

Started using Emergencia about 6 weeks ago and I haven't looked back.  It is so wonderful!  It is definitely going to be a staple!


Emergencia is still a fav, but acts more like a moisturizing condish on my hair 

I started using Mega Tek rebuilder about two month ago and it is my new favorite regular protein.


----------



## sunnee382 (Feb 17, 2008)

tishee said:


> I have always wanted to try this but never got around to trying it. May I ask how exactly you used it and what effect it had on your hair?
> 
> tia,
> tishee



The bottle directions say to leave on hair 15-20 minutes with a plastic cap, but I left it on for an hour then rinsed it out.  I followed with the ORS pak and added olive oil; left on an hour then rinsed out.


----------



## Peaches75 (Feb 17, 2008)

Cathy Howse's UBH Conditioner is my favorite!!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 17, 2008)

sunnee382 said:


> The bottle directions say to leave on hair 15-20 minutes with a plastic cap, but I left it on for an hour then rinsed it out. I followed with the ORS pak and added olive oil; left on an hour then rinsed out.


 

thanks sweetie.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 17, 2008)

I wish i could get my hands on some of these products.


----------



## motherx2esq (Feb 18, 2008)

I love this


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Feb 18, 2008)

ORS Hair mayo is the best for me. Leaves my hair soft and strong. It's  addicted to it. If I skip just once my hair cries like a baby


----------



## Sha76 (Feb 20, 2008)

SweetCaramel1 said:


> mane n' tail conditioner



I love this conditioner TOO. It's grrreatt!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 22, 2008)

I love these kinds of post 

They help us newbies find some great products, as well as teach us that "the stuff you've been using like water IS PROTEIN baby and to be used when needed".

I looked at some of the products and just thought they were regular ole' conditioners.

That explains ALOT with my hair 

I like:
Joico K-Pac recon
Motions CPR


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2008)

Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor is only one of my favorite protein conditioners. I also have AtOne reconstructor and CON reconstructor that I like equally.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Gotsta be ORS Hair Mayo 4 me. I don't have to follow up with a moisturising conditioner and my hair feels great afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> *Gotsta be ORS Hair Mayo 4 me.* I don't have to follow up with a moisturising conditioner and my hair feels great afterwards.


 
My hair does not like ORS replenishing pak but dang it really likes ORS mayo. It softens my hair really well. I have to go out and buy some more because I'm out of it now.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 13, 2008)

Redken Extreme...I love it

On a regular basis, however, I use either ORS Replenishing Pak, or I make my own egg and mayo conditioner.


----------



## domniqqt (Apr 15, 2008)

Aww you don't have mine listed..... but mine is AUBREY ORGANICS GPB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harmony0221 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nexxus Emergencee.it's the only one I ever tried I liked it but the jury is still out...


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 15, 2008)

I prefer a homemade yogurt/coconut milk mix....


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Apr 15, 2008)

I LOVE Aubrey Organics GPB but I also love Aphogee 2 Min but I like that more as an overall deep conditioner than a protein conditioner


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 16, 2008)

I just bought a protein conditioner by Giovanni. I hope this works out well


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 27, 2008)

Motions CPR


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 27, 2008)

I love and will always be faithful to ORS Hair Mayo... used it last night, I can STILL smell it (yah I'm heavy handed.. ANY PROUD BABY!)


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 27, 2008)

Havent' used a protein condish in a while but the only one that I tried were 

Motions CPR....me likey
Aphogee (2 min recon)...me likey too
Nexxus Emergencee...me likey 3
Hair Mayo (ors)...eh.

All good though I prefer Motions CPR and Nexxus


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 27, 2008)

UBH Protein Conditioner


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I like joico k-pak, redkin extreme, motions cpr, and nexxus emergencee.  I have tried all of these and received very good results when I use them regularly.  I have to start back using them again.  

OT:  Divine favor congratulations!  You too look so cute.


----------



## AngieK (Jul 28, 2008)

Protein Treatments (Listed in order of preference)
1. ApHogee Treatment for Damaged Hair (now called Two-Step Protein Treatment) - every 6 weeks
2. Nexxus Emergencee - every 2 weeks
3. Elucence Extended Moisture Repair

Protein Conditioners
Aubrey's GPB
Mop Extreme Protein


----------



## freshlikemoi (Jul 28, 2008)

ORS Mayo, or Africa's Best Mayo. I love them both. Africa's Best is a lil cheapie tho, but works.


----------



## holland (Jul 31, 2008)

Giovanni's Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 31, 2008)

i use aphogee 2 min and redken extreme


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 31, 2008)

I voted for Aphogee 2 min. I only use 2 weeks after a relaxer. Which is every 3 months works wonders for me.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jul 31, 2008)

the choices listed are all good, but I would like to add Profectiv Growth Masque.  The first time I used in the beginning of my hair growth journey, my hair felt very strong, not brittle,  it did exactly what it wassupposed to do!!!


----------



## Nya33 (Aug 22, 2008)

I really like cathy howse ubh deep condish coz of the tingle!


----------



## Transformer (Aug 22, 2008)

Giovanni  Nutra-Fixx Hair Reconstructor


----------



## Mena (Aug 24, 2008)

I may try Redken extreme since I am relaxed now...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 24, 2008)

Currently ORS Replenishing but I plan to try Aubrey Organics GPB protein conditioner


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 24, 2008)

Mega-Tek (in the black and blue bottle) works great as a protein DC.


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Lately, my favorites have been Aubrey Organics GPB and **Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor.*


----------



## MeechUK (Aug 24, 2008)

Mayonnaise, egg and Amla oil.


----------



## NCRapunzel (Aug 24, 2008)

Joico Kpak is the best with Salerm 21 being a close second. Infusium, not so much (my roots were so nappy I couldn't even THINK straight!). I couldn't tell a difference at all after using Infusium.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 25, 2008)

Motions CPR and Le Kair deep protein conditionner .


----------



## MeechUK (Sep 13, 2008)

anky said:


> It's all about Mayonnaise from the fridge!




I agree, Mayonnaise, an egg and Alma oil works very well for me.

MeechUK


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 18, 2009)

MizaniMami said:


> Aveda Damage Remedy treatment
> Nexxus Keraphix


 

i like keraphix as well. i tried emergencee before and it was soo goopy and sticky... it was so hard to wash out of my hair! never again!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not listed here: Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx mask

(I've bought the 2min reconstructor by Aphogee but haven't used it)


----------



## LABETT (Jan 18, 2009)

Heavy Duty-Dudley DRC 28

Aveda Damage Redmedy
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor
Vitale 12 Min Reconstructor


----------



## camilla (Jan 18, 2009)

1.DUO TEX have been using it for years its like three dollars for a gallon... lol then i follow it up with a moisturizing cond.
2.MAYO AND ONE EGG WITH A LITTLE AMLA OR OILVE OIL I DO THIS BEFORE I SHAMPOO FOR ABOUT AN HOUR THEN WASH AND MOISTURIZE COND
3HARD EITHER NEXXUS EMERGENCE (AT SALON) OR APHOGEE TWO STEP


----------



## camilla (Jan 18, 2009)

MeechUK said:


> I agree, Mayonnaise, an egg and Alma oil works very well for me.
> 
> MeechUK


 
ME TOO MEECH


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 20, 2009)

ORS Hair Mayo is working for me.  It leaves my hair strong but moisturized also.  I have the GVP version of Joico Kpak.  will try that this weekend.


----------



## Tylove101 (Jan 20, 2009)

alexstin said:


> My fave is Aubrey Organics GPB


   that's mine too!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2009)

joico reconstructor
UBH
aubrey GPB-as a pre poo
aphogee 2 minute- as a quickie


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

mines not listed.  i really like duo tex and optimum reconstructor but optimum is discontinued.  i'm going to buy me some nexxus emergence


----------



## takincareofme (Jan 20, 2009)

other - Jheri Redding Natural Protein.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 20, 2009)

UBH Deep Condish-light protein
One egg mixed with olive oil and conditioner


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jan 20, 2009)

*Protein conditioner that I have used: Ion Reconsturctor, Aphogee 2 min Keratin, Aphogee Treatment, Nexxus Emergencee. My favorite happen to be a combination of Nexxus Emergencee and Aphogee 2 min Keratin mixed together. I voted for Aphogee 2 min.*


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 20, 2009)

I voted for Affirm 5-in-1 Reconstructor. My stylist has used this on me for years, but I finally used it myself as a full reconstructor tonight. 

I loved it because my hair was soft, not hard and brittle, and I only had long shed hairs instead of a mix of long and broken ones. I panicked at first because it looked like I was losing a lot of hair, but then I remembered Supergirl's post that said that one 20 inch hair looks like a lot more hair than a 5 inch hair. I don't have 20 inch hair yet, but it was a great analogy for me.


----------



## cookie1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I use profectiv's deep conditioner and it gives slip like you wouldn't believe and has protein.  It's the best yet for me.


----------



## FluffyRed (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Dumb Blond Reconstructor and Redken Real Control


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi guys after reading for 2 years this is my first post ever!!!!
I use Aubrey Organics GPB mixed with seaweed and EVO.  Thanks to this, even after not deep conditioning for a year, my hair is not falling out.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 24, 2009)

I use AO GPB at every wash, but I like Aphogee 2-min better b/c it has stronger proteins in it.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 24, 2009)

Mega-Tek has been the best protein conditioner for my hair. It not only softens and strengthens the hair but it smell delicious.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay, I keep getting confused on this topic.  I thought some of these were actually conditioners (can be used weekly) and others are treatments (recommended to use monthly or as needed)....???ohwell:ohwell:


----------



## poookie (Aug 11, 2009)

Aubrey Organics GBP, hands down.  Cone free, detangles nicely, and No other conditioner has left my hair as soft.


----------



## Ozma (Aug 11, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> Okay, I keep getting confused on this topic.  I thought some of these were actually conditioners (can be used weekly) and others are treatments (recommended to use monthly or as needed)....???ohwell:ohwell:




I am confused, too. Is there a link to a list of protein conditioners and treatments? I could have sworn that when I first joined, I saw one.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Aug 11, 2009)

My choice is not in the poll choices, but for mild/media protein I love Aubrey Organics GPB, and for heavy every 2 months the Aphogee 2 step.


----------



## brucebettye (Aug 11, 2009)

Motions CPR is the best.  It always stops my breakage!!!


----------



## varaneka (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only used Aphogee 2 Min and a Dominican Wheat Germ Protein rinse.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Aug 11, 2009)

My absolute favorite protein conditioner is *Dumb Blonde Reconstructor*!!!


----------



## remilaku (Aug 11, 2009)

I did not choose. I like to make my own with yogurt and eggs.


----------



## LABETT (Aug 11, 2009)

I have revisited Cathy Howse UBH Conditioner and my hair loves it.
I think I am going to follow her method the rest of the summer.


----------



## NitaChantell (Aug 12, 2009)

I absolutely love Aphogee's 2 Minute Reconstructor. As soon as I apply it to my hair, my strands instantly feel softer. It gives me more moisture and slip than any of my other conditioners


----------



## Anna9764 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok girls!!! Thanks for the info. Just bought my Aubrey Organics GPB today


----------



## Anna9764 (Sep 27, 2009)

MeechUK said:


> I agree, Mayonnaise, an egg and Alma oil works very well for me.
> 
> MeechUK


 
Mayo and Amla sounds good together  Thanks


----------



## Anna9764 (Sep 27, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I prefer a homemade yogurt/coconut milk mix....


 
That's sounds yummy  I have tried yogurt, didn't love it...I do have a can of coconut milk that I been wanting to try      Thanks


----------



## Anna9764 (Sep 27, 2009)

aloof one said:


> ooh real mayonnaise from Kraft is the bomb! Stops breakage faster than Motions CPR or anything else for that matter!  Now if I could just get past the smell and me not having enough for sandwiches all the time


I've only tried Hellman's, Gonna have to give Kraft a try


----------



## chebaby (Oct 9, 2009)

my all time fave protein(now that im natural is) giovanni nutra fix. i also like AO GPB.

when i was relaxed i was in love with the hard core joico and aphogee 2 minute.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Oct 9, 2009)

CynamonKis said:


> I voted for Dudley's DRC because it really was a "miracle treatment" for me & restored my hair to health in 2003 after a devastating salon stylist's chemical mistake that made my hair fall out.  I learned about Dudley's DRC on this board, and gave myself weekly or bi-weekly treatments (followed by Tropical Avocado) until my hair stopped falling out, and my hair was restored without having to do a "big chop".  I alternated Dudley's  DRC with carrot oil hot oil treatments.  Dudley's is expensive but it worked better than all of the products I tried, including Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair, Salerm, and Motions CPR (which I thought was totally ineffective during this time of need, by the way).
> 
> I wonder why* Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair was omitted from the poll--I use it *once every six weeks in my six-week regiment when protein conditioner is called for.  I think it is more of a protein treatment than the Aphogee 2 Min. Reconstructor, which was included in the poll.  I use both products in my six-week conditioning regiment, now that my hair is healthy.



I totally agree the ATDH will keep hair on your head..I love that stuff...I buy 2-3 packs at a time just to have in my stash. I just bought the Aphogee 2 min. because so many people use it on the board, so I'll see how I like that but Between Aphogee for damage hair treatment and Joico k-pacs (generic from Sallys') those are my staples


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 13, 2009)

I use CPR but i also like the Profectiv line of conditioners (protein & moisture)


----------



## CaliDiamond (Oct 13, 2009)

I voted Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. So easy to vote esp after using it last night with my dominican conditioner La Plancha.


----------



## melodies815 (Oct 26, 2009)

It's not listed, but Mega Tek is my favorite.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 29, 2009)

Aveda damage remedy treatment


----------



## Sherbetcane (Oct 29, 2009)

fekkai protein rx conditioner!!! Absolutely the best


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been having good success with Motions CPR lately.


----------



## TaiMatias (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there a thread with a list of protein conditioners, currently I use aphogee but I want to shop around


----------

